# looking for work in the madison, Wi area



## drako (Apr 21, 2006)

i am looking for work in the madison, Wi area. i can run just about any type of equiepment. from skid steers to tree handlers. looking to operate equiepment, but i wouldnt mind cutting or trimming . i have never been in the buisness before. but iam looking to. if intrested contact me at [email protected] i may not reply right away. i am online a few times a week.


----------

